# 2009 Cirque Du Slay Haunt Pics



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I finally got around to posting 2009 pics of my little CarnEvil Cirque Du Slay haunt. I can see I'm good company though 

http://www.halloween-haunted-house.com/2009/gallery/index.html

I also posted a new 2008 gallery on the main site of the Pirate theme we did.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I loved your pics! I'm doing carnevil this year.


----------

